# Air Bubbles & Opening Jars



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

This is only my second attempt at canning but both times I've forgotten to get the air bubbles out!

What, if any, are the consequences of not doing this?

BTW, my applesauce is out of this world! Never again buying store bought applesauce!

I'm hooked!

Question 2: How do you safely open sealed jars?

I have visions of taking a screw driver to pop off the lid  Doesn't sound too smart.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

As for opening a jar, don't you have a can opener? You take the chance of breaking the jar with a screwdriver. I just pull them off with my fingers, most of the time.

If you have air bubbles in the jar, it interfers with the vacuum when sealing. BTW, you will have a hard time getting all the air bubbles out of a jar of thick things like applesauce.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You use a can and bottle opener like this http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-399-Church-Bottle-Opener/dp/B000HJ76C4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300552286&sr=8-1 also called a church key. Use the flat end, not the pointed end. They come in many different shapes and sizes.

As to the bubble, Sally answered that part. You need to remember to remove them. In addition to interfering with the vacuum process they also create cold pockets within the food, places where the heat doesn't fully process the food. With acidic food like applesauce it isn't a major concern but lots of air left trapped in applesauce means it was too thick when jarred. With low-acid foods trapped air in the jar is a real safety concern.

It sounds like you may need to slow down a bit and review your steps as you go to make sure you aren't skipping any.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks judylou! Yes, this is the time I think I get the most nervous. You're right, I need to take more time with each step. Examining the jars before putting them away, there was one where I actually could see an air bubble so I wasn't that concerned.



> As for opening a jar, don't you have a can opener? You take the chance of breaking the jar with a screwdriver.


Ummm? I do have a can opener. The screw driver comment was a joke for anyone who might not have picked up on that.

However, when someone is new to learning something, yep, some questions may seem pretty stupid to those more experienced. But, I'll keep asking my stupid questions 'cause that's how we all learn.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Just keep right on asking.  Be sure to remove the bands and wash the jars well with hot soapy water before putting them away on the shelves. Store the jars with the bands removed, ok? Otherwise molds and rust can develop under them and break the seal.

I find it helps new canners to make up a cheat sheet of the steps. Write just the key words in big letters and hang it right in front of you on the cabinet. After a few times the steps become second nature but even as old as I am I find it never hurts to drag the cheat sheet out again, especially when working with a new recipe.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

jd2pa said:


> Ummm? I do have a can opener. The screw driver comment was a joke for anyone who might not have picked up on that.
> 
> However, when someone is new to learning something, yep, some questions may seem pretty stupid to those more experienced. But, I'll keep asking my stupid questions 'cause that's how we all learn.


I didn't mean to offend you, jd2pa. I was just picturing you prying that lid off with a screwdriver! Or worse, punching a hole in the top to break the seal - I've actually _seen_ that.

I read somewhere that the tin can was invented before the can opener and they just puctured the cans with knives!!


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Judylou, I had just read last week about washing off jars before putting up. The women that wrote it mentioned 'ANTS' - we can do without them! I was actually 'thinking' to make up a cheat sheet index card to refer to because I forgot the last time however, didn't do it. I will now. I did make sure I had something to use to take out the bubbles & still didn't use it!! Guess I can say I'm one step closer ;0). Thanks for all your help! It is really appreciated!

Thanks SC Sally for the explanation. Words written as opposed to spoken (face to face) can come off differently than the writer intended. Not everyone has those types of can openers either nowadays so no, a can opener didn't seem logical for the type I have.

Plus, the reader (me) may be frustrated with whatever & take offense when none was intended. (There's been a full moon this week & I've been known to be a little on edge around this time).


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That WAS a beautiful moon last night!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I use the side of a fork ,slide it between the lid and a narrow part of the jar threads, and the twist fork. I want the lid to come off without bending it,because I save them.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Went through my drawer & found a butter spreader? Anywho, it's rounded & flat & worked just fine.

Don't know what I was expecting, but it came off so easy.

7thswan, do you save them to reuse? I've read that once they're processed, you shouldn't reuse them. I just opened a qt of applesauce & will us that lid till finished, but then throw out the lid. Have bought Tattler's but haven't used yet.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Save the lids to reuse: It isn't recommended to do it by the guidelines because of the higher rate of delayed seal failures. Even the manufacturers don't recommend doing it, but some people do reuse them anyway. It is your choice.

If you use the Tattlers keep in mind that they have different and specific-to-them removal directions.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

You can save the lids to reuse to store "uncanned " dry staples like pasta, beans, or flour.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> I didn't mean to offend you, jd2pa. I was just picturing you prying that lid off with a screwdriver! Or worse, punching a hole in the top to break the seal - I've actually _seen_ that.
> 
> I read somewhere that the tin can was invented before the can opener and they just puctured the cans with knives!!


I have opened tin cans with a knife before when I would be away from home and didn't have a can opener with me. Not too hard if you do it right.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Chix is right. But I do save them just incase "something" were to happen with our supply of lids. It happened in the 70's,they became very scarse.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Chix is right. But I do save them just incase "something" were to happen with our supply of lids. It happened in the 70's,they became very scarse.


really? why were they scarse?
You can't reuse them for canning can you? the lids? I know the bands are reuseable ...


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

You can reuse lids for canning, but as Judylou said, you risk a higher seal failure rate. My mom has been being extra careful when removing lids and has been reusing them. In her experience, with the regular mouth lids, there is no higher failure rate. The wide mouth lids do have a higher failure rate, but still most of them seal.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow interesting - I never would have thought to reuse a lid- I probably won't either- I get them dirt cheap (i think) like 50 for 4 bucks at the Amish Store.. thanks for the info though!
Heck- I wont even store ones we had simmering before canning- if we dont use enough jars- or I over estimate the amount we need- i throw them out if they had been simmering on the stove


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Heck- I wont even store ones we had simmering before canning- if we dont use enough jars- or I over estimate the amount we need- i throw them out if they had been simmering on the stove
> Reply With Quote


Now that is a real waste of lids! Seriously, there is no reason at all to throw those away.

As to re-using used lids, the USDA studies done on them several years ago reportedly show as much as a 20% seal failure rate regardless of the size. But the crucial point they make is that while the lids may seal initially they often fail days or weeks later. The potential for lost foods just isn't worth the 10-15 cents savings for me.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> really? why were they scarse?
> You can't reuse them for canning can you? the lids? I know the bands are reuseable ...


We went thru the same thing when Carter was in office, food became more expensive,the econemy was bad,so more people started canning. Things like sugar went thru shortages.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

judylou said:


> Now that is a real waste of lids! Seriously, there is no reason at all to throw those away.
> 
> As to re-using used lids, the USDA studies done on them several years ago reportedly show as much as a 20% seal failure rate regardless of the size. But the crucial point they make is that while the lids may seal initially they often fail days or weeks later. The potential for lost foods just isn't worth the 10-15 cents savings for me.


So- they are okay if they have been simmering? I always thought I had to pitch them and not use them for canning!
Thanks for letting me know!!!! :nanner:


----------



## udwe (Aug 8, 2009)

I reuse them for dry goods & stuff.


----------



## pixieduster (Dec 5, 2006)

I've been saving my used lids for the garden. I am going to hang them up to help deter birds and maybe deer.


----------

